
Show HN: My weekend project, Frontends – a Hacker News for Front-end developers - thinkxl
http://www.frontends.org/
======
thinkxl
I should explain what is this about.

 __Frontends __intention is to be a community of passionate front-end
developers and web designers focused on help each other, discuss and share
interesting things about Front-end development and web design.

Is similar to Hacker News, Lobsters, Growth Hackers and Designer News or that
was my idea.

Is built on top of [http://www.telesc.pe/](http://www.telesc.pe/) using
[https://www.meteor.com/](https://www.meteor.com/).

Is in early development so you will find some bugs.

Any feedback is really appreciated.

~~~
marcoms
Looks good - bookmarked! Are you targeting a similar demographic to /r/webdev?

One bug I have encountered is on clicking upvote and unregistered, I am
redirected to frontends.COM

~~~
thinkxl
Regarding to your question, I have no specific demographic target, just
general Front-end developers that are willing to learn, help or give feedback,
it has only two weeks I have nothing specified yet about demographics.

------
jeffreyrogers
Are meteor sites typically slow? The only ones I've visited are.

~~~
thinkxl
Not sure, I feel mine sometimes very slow, here is a list of Meteor/Telescope
sites:

\- [http://www.bootstrappers.io/](http://www.bootstrappers.io/) \-
[http://dataforgood.co/](http://dataforgood.co/) \-
[http://sidebar.io/](http://sidebar.io/)

You can check if is only mine or all Meteor related.

------
kolev
Why nobody bothers to fix the ugly (i.e. misaligned with modern day design
guidelines) out-of-the-box Telescope theme? I see a bunch of sites popping up
with empty hopes to build new communities with a domain and little effort?

~~~
sgdesign
Telescope designer here. Curious to know how many people think the default
theme is ugly? Just upvote this comment if you agree with kolev so I can find
out.

~~~
leopoldo
Why not upvote kolev?

~~~
bvaldivielso
Because he will not be able to see how many upvotes that comment got then

------
cturhan
Congrats mate, it's great. Bookmarked already. I'll let you know if I hit a
bug. Don't take negative comments seriously. Fail or not it's product you've
made.

~~~
thinkxl
Thank you, I appreciate your comment :)

------
boca
Keeps crashing chrome on my ipad air

------
cnp
Whoa, good work! Bookmarked

~~~
thinkxl
Thanks! :)

~~~
cnp
This is the first hn clone i've bookmarked :)

One thing I would say, however, is that while meteor is cool, having a simple
server-side-rendered app would be way way faster, and way simpler, for the aim
that you're going for.

~~~
thinkxl
Thanks and yes, I will keep that in mind.

------
edwilde
Crashed ios safari :-/

~~~
thinkxl
lol, just by opening it?

------
nickhould
Congrats thinkxl!

~~~
thinkxl
Thanks :)

